
US State Department Travel Advisory: Do Not Travel to China Due to Coronavirus - themgt
https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/traveladvisories/traveladvisories/china-travel-advisory.html
======
nickgrosvenor
I mean, this whole situation may turn out to be no big deal, relatively
speaking, but at what point does everyone agree this is a really serious
situation? Because it keeps ticking the boxes.

The economic consequences will probably turn out to be a bigger issue than the
health ones.

Either way, this is escalating. :|

